# North Korean MRE army ration, so sad



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All we have to do is feed them if they surrender...


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

us and allies should drop our ration samples from the sky with a message to them, that would be simple. But the head thugs will declare anyone that accepts them will be shot on sight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I am not feeling much for any NORK Soldier, they relish the chance to kill and American Soldier.
They've been brainwashed for generations.
Like Muzzies the less the better.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> I am not feeling much for any NORK Soldier, they relish the chance to kill and American Soldier.
> They've been brainwashed for generations.
> Like Muzzies the less the better.


I hear you, but feel bad for the little kids that are being brain washed and abused


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That HAS to be a joke. A partially smoked cigarette? Two squares of toilet paper? An AK-47 round?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would trade for South Korean ones when I had the chance they were good.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> All we have to do is feed them if they surrender...


In fact there are plans to do just that and the civilian population as well. US military thought a few years ago that the North might implode and a huge number of starving civilians might head south in search of food so a what would it take to stop these people from moving south plan was worked on- answer feed them in place . Plan may not work but they have one Massive amount of food will need to be moved and will have to keep moving to keep people from starving. When food is so short people are starving violence goes up. A full belly goes a long way to keeping people peaceful.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems to me that somewhere along the line, we agreed to supply food to them when this turds father was running the show.

I don't think they would be using Mylar packaging but a field kitchen, and like the NVA pre cooked rice they carried.

That tube like @sideKahr, said is a joke.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Clinton. We gave them Cash, Food and oil, to table Nuke program. Surprise they did not do their part and we all knew it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey, it all worked out for Bill. He ended up getting a private plane ride from Korea to the US with two young women he freed from North Korea. Shizam!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just checked, we gave the one million in food aid January 2017!

Stop feeding the bastards, let them die in place, less for us to kill later.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

When I was in the army, way back when, people claimed that the VC only had a cup of rice and perhaps a fish head per day to live on. True or not, who knows?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What! No dog. I've had better in flight meals.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Vasily 1945 said:


>


That guy is a comedian.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

This is funny...gotta have humor.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if they went into combat with us, would they have been trained to eat the "Yankee dogs" they killed?

Would probably be the first meat most will have eaten.

It would lessen the burden on their supply line, more ammo in the transport.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

You've got to love the half smoked cigarette.
Good thing they didn't use the match before putting into the packet.


----------

